# Electric Plows for Ranger



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

Hello Folks,

My current plow setup is a 1948 8N witha 7' myer manual angle plow in a the loader bucket. works well but as always I long for more.

My last plow setup was a F250 with 8' fisher. 

I now have a 92 ranger 226k so I am going to put a plow on it. 
I realize the limitations of a small truck vs a 250

Now the questions

any differences or deficiencies between myer or fisher or others in their electric over hydraulic setups ? they dont specifically make a mount for my truck so some fabrication will be involved

I ask about the E over H because with a 4.ol it has a serpentine belt. so the hydraulic would be hard(er) to do. one thing I heard was a crankshaft mount pulley and then run a v belt to the H pump is there such a thing ? I have no AC so I could mount a pump there.

air bags vs Timbrens I will go either way I see most folks in here like the timbrens, but are they harsh, for the ranger setup it rests
on the TTB all the time unlike the 250 setup where its only under load. I thought air bags because of the adjusibility but if there leak prone fuggedaboutit.

I will be plowing my own driveway and nothing else

thanks for any assistance.

Dean


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

A Snoway would make a great plow for that truck.It's lighter than most,so it's easier on the front end.It is electric over hydraulic,but I think that is probably the best setup for your truck for just doing your driveway.The belt driven pumps are more reliable,but only make sense for heavy commercial use and durability.

I would still go with Timbrens over the airbags.The airbags do tend to chaff and leak,as they install inside the coil springs.

I don't think it should be a problem getting a mount for your truck,as I have seen quite a few rangers with all kinds of different plows installed.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

I should mention I really dont like paying any more than I have to for anything. I had considered the snoway also only their unconventional mounting system made me think again, just because I am expecting to find a used unit and the mount will be reworked to fit my truck, most used units I see are jeep and s10

I checked fisher and myer, and western sites western didn't list small plows fisher and myer only list applications for 84-89 and 99-2004 rangers mine a 92 I did compare it to an 86 I saw with a hyd fisher on it and the frame was similar but the obvious differnce was a cross member welded on the truck frame where the 'push plates' mount to the truckframe

any thoughts on if a crank mount pully exists ? just to open my options if possible

thanks for the reply

Dean


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm sure you could rig up a belt drive system if you really wanted to,but it's gonna cost some $$$ to do it right.

I'd buy a used Snoway and just modify the mount.The Snoway mounts are two piece,and you can use the lower half (that mounts to the plow,and just fab some brackets to fit you truck.Every one of my Snoways are like that.

Also,try a search on Snoway,and bumpers.Alan (another Plowsite member made up a real slick mount for his truck.Not a ranger,but at least you will see the simplicity of the mounting system.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok yeah I found that thread it at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread....age=20&highlight=way alan bumper&pagenumber=1

If any else is interested. Looks good I will consider the sno way also

thanks for the help

Dean


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*Sno-Way mounts on Ebay*

Someone is selling several different Sno-Way mounts on eBay. I also saw a couple used Sno-Way plows on there.

Go to ebay.com and search under both "snowplow" and "snow plow" (one word vs two). Keep an eye on stuff there as it is constantly changing.

For what it's worth, I've had good luck buying things on eBay.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks Alan,

I see your in VT, my sister has a place near IP in the NEK,
we head up there alot in the winter for snowmobiling 

let it snow

Dean


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Just checked out Ebay like Alan suggested.There is a brand new Ranger mount for a Snoway on Ebay now.$25.00 starting bid.It's just the upper half,you would need the lower piece.If you buy a used plow off of a different truck,this might be an option.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

ok I found the sale on Ebay, thanks.

could anyone educate me on the sno way mount, Another sale on ebay had an image of a rear part (for lack of the terminology knowledge ill call it truckside) and a forward part that resembles what allen shows in his images (on his truck). then I assume there is another "A" frame type part with the plow on it. how why are there 3 parts
independent of each other ? Mu knowledge is limited to non minute mount fisher, a truckside portion that the lite setup bolts to and bolts to the truck frame and then the "A" frame plow part that slips into it with 2 pins. 

thanks

Dean


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The Snoway A-frames are kinda like a Fisher.They are part of the plow,and the electric motor and hydraulics are mounted on top.Some have optional lights,and some don't.If your truck is high enough,and\or you get the Lexan moldboard,you don't need the lights.

The mount that stays on the truck is two pieces.One piece,probably like you saw on e-bay,that bolts to the truck,and the lower nosepiece,like what you see in Alan's thread.

If you get a used plow,with any mount,then all you need is the upper frame for your truck,like the ones on e-bay.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks again Chris.

I stopped at the loacl Ford dlr friday. There they had an assortment of F250 and F350s with fisher 8' plows, so as I was devouring every detail on them I noticed a ranger (new) with a fisher homesteader plow. The homesteader does not look that durable to me the moldboard is plastic I know snoway makes a plastic moldboard ( i havn't seen one up close) but this one did not look that HD, instead of steel springs there are rubber ones for the plow trip mechanism (liteweight but durable?) and the HS plow has a 3 peice mount arrangement simialr to the snoway description. that said the prices with plows on the 250 and 350s
were 27000+- to 40000 +- anyone want to guess what the ranger was granted it was an extra cab FX4 blah blah drum roll pls 26000 yup for less than 1k more you can get a F350 with plow. I jumped in my little ranger and pedalled away.

Dean


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The homesteader would be for very light duty homeowner use only.If you have a small driveway,and don't get a lot of snow,it would probably suffice.

The Snoway is availabe with a Lexan moldboard,which is pretty tough.It still has a complete steel frame behind it,the Lexan is just a facing for it.It's built tough.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

any thoughts on weather i could get a conventional plow
(ie not electric) then convert it to electric by adding the e over h pump setup.

1. can this be done.

2. whats involved, I would guess the e over h pump setup and what controls that ? is it just the e- s to power the motor and then there is a valve to control the fluid or iis it something differnet

I see a lot of the hydraulic plows for sale, less of the electric/hyd
and fewer that are small. I called acouple this past weekend in thelocal classifieds and the most promising one had 7 callers in front of me... 2Y Old myer $1500

psI saw a yard dog ranger on e bay with a 7.5 western on it

 

Dean


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You could convert one.Usually the motor,pump and valve assy is all in one unit,combined with the lift ram.You would also need a joystick\switch assy,and all the neccesary wiring.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Through CPW you can get a barnes Eover H unit for under 500.00
Dino


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks PK I saw lotsa good stuff at CPW good link to know.

I just saw a new ranger at another Ford dealer this time with a Blizzard plow on the front 6"8" steel plow according to the Website its 380lbs (probably not counting frame) which is the neighborhood of the other manufs. the mounting system is 'similar' to sno-way with no chain and the 'power unit' shrouded with a plastic cover on the A frame.

anybody have any comments on Blizzard looked to be decent construction quality, also looked to be more durable than the fisher HS plow mentioned above.

thanks

Dean


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

picked up a fisher EHP plow. came with mounts for a ranger (not the 92) decent shape, I wont get to mount it for a couple weeks.
I'll report back on how it goes...

thanks to all who helped

Dean


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

I've got the airbags in my 1988 Ranger and they have proved to be durable... GEt Airlift brand bags-- they last the best.... I've got an onboard compressor for the bags and 1 for my Rancho RS9000 Shocks too.... Good luck


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

wow, this is an old thread.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 9, 2003)

LOL this is an old thread...to finish this up I installed the fisher EHP on my 92 with minor mods and it worked great with no issues for a year. I used timbrens on the front end and they were great with the plow on but it was harsh with no plow not real bad but harder riding than without for sure.
180lbs in the bed made for some real nice plowing and even weight distribution truck was a single cab shortbed so it would go anywhere and turn on its own tail if I wanted it to

Then I sold the ranger to my buddy with 233K onit. hes still driving it today and uses it to plow his 300' dirt driveway all reports are its great.

fast fwd to last October when I bought an 03 Ranger with a Blizzard plow, looks nice, nice mounting system, thing trips if I look at it sideways and to top it off the moldboard was bent when I bought it (at the torque boxes) replaced under warrenty and you guessed it its bent at the TBs again.

must be a heavy duty commercial user right?? wrong my driveway and my parents drive thats it....that 15 Yr Old fisher was in better shape than the 1 YO blizzard sad to say

I did pick up the snoway mount off ebay too and never used it brand new in box Im going to post it in the for sale section if theres any interest PM me

oh yeah for the 1948 8n with meyer set-up I sold that to another bud and hes still using that too again the 20 yr old plow is straight


----------

